
Show HN: WordPress Product Demos SaaS - denis_g
https://wpdemo.cloud/
======
doubleorseven
The product ssl certificate alerts my browser. The year is 2016, if you want
to serve,serve! Don't bluf.

~~~
denis_g
Using Let's encrypt certs...

------
denis_g
The production ready version will launch this week.

